# How to build comb?



## Ben10 (Feb 20, 2017)

My bees seem to want to swarm vs building comb. I put a new box on top to make 2 deep and they haven't really done anything with it. I've been feeding 2:1 and 1:1 to try and help. I melted down some junk comb to wax and rubbed it over all the new frames yesterday. I'm all ears. Also how do you get a swarm out of the top of trees? ...asking for a friend...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How High? 20 to 25 feet. 12 ga shot gun to shoot the branch off. Higher a rifle 30 cal works well.

Shoot the branch off they are on.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To build comb, there are two choices. you cn set the body with the frames you want comb built on on the very bottom where the entrance is. 

Second choice is to alternate drawn comb frames with undrawn comb frames. I don't care for this method as some times the bees will just draw the frame with come even deeper.

Just feed 1:1 ratio syrup the thinner mix stumlated them into comb building.

The foundation if it is plastic melt wax and brush it on the frames with a foam brush. rtubbing chunks doesn't impress the bees.

 Al


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

we use a foam brush as well. Have also rubbed the wax on and went gently over it with a heat gun. Prosweet from Mannlake makes them draw it out in no time (at least we swear by it)


----------

